# Do you believe anxiety can be defeated permanantely?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Right now, i have to assume that all my problems are because of my anxiety. Do you believe this can be defeated??


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I think its more a case of adjusting our lifestyles to best cope with it instead of actually defeating it..I believe we will always be nervous people but with the right adjustments in our living behaviours we can learn to live and cope with anxiety..If you had heart disease you would have to eat healthier, exercise more, avoid stress, and if necessary take medication...Its the exact same with anxiety..Ya just gotta learn whats good and whats bad for your anxiety..I used to constantly wish that this condition would switch off just as quickly as it switched on when i had my first ever panic attack but i have since learned its not as easy as that...Its basically down to lifestyle adjustments on our part and doing things that are good for us..I believe if ya sit around just wishing your gonna get better it wont happen...Ya gotta take positive action for yourself..Positive action means exercise more, eat healthier, see a shrink, take medicine, sleep more regularly, find a job you enjoy, avoid alcohol, avoid drugs, take up hobbies, do things you enjoy, etc etc etc..........I know this condition makes us feel we are just existing and not living...But Its up to us to try and live as best we can.....The more we do this the less we feel we are just existing...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Shut up susto you little kid, his post was very good


----------



## aashrithasharma (Jan 12, 2013)

I am not interested in this.


----------



## barbilea (Mar 20, 2013)

It is best. Thank you.


----------



## delphi (Apr 3, 2013)

Of course, anxiety could be defeated by some positive approach and right intend towards life. As we just need to stay happy as much as we can and try to be more socialize. Not to think about things which make us feel weird, what so ever.


----------



## sheldon780 (Apr 17, 2013)

NO! We need anxiety to survive. Anxiety disorders, on the other hand, can definatly be cured or very well managed. I used to melt down during panic attacks, calling my mom, afraid to be alone. Now I may have DP/DR but my Panic attacks barley effect me anymore, I can feel an attack coming and I can confidently just sit back and let it happen without freaking out. I believe DP/DR can happen at super low levels of anxiety or even depression, best way to handle DP/DR is to distract and force yourself to live your life just as you did before the DP/DR. Once you stop obsessing (guilty as charged ) you can easily feel comfortable about life!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

With medication or supplements, yes for sure. 
Without it you will have to own anxiety and accept it, otherwise it will own you.
this is not a heaven's written fact or newton's law, just my experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Dissociative disorders are a way for our mind to protect itself. To lessen the dissociative experiences we need to learn what we are being protected from. What are our internal fears? When these fears are triggered (and we dissociate) we get anxious which feeds our dissociation. Hence we get a 'loop' going on. The greater the fear, the greater the dissociation, the greater the dissociation the greater the fear.

We need to learn how to ground ourselves to help relieve the dissociation and we need to learn how to relax to relieve the anxiety.

Through therapy and working with a social worker I've learned many techniques for 'grounding', which are essential to learn if your dissociation is overwhelming. Also through therapy and LOTS of internal work outside therapy I have been able to remove many fears I had. As I've learnt to deal with my fears my anxiety has lessened substantially and hence so has my dissociation. I'm not yet finished finding my fears but I'm well on the way, and the quality of my life has improved dramatically.

I don't think the aim is to defeat anxiety, b/c it IS a natural fear and we need it in certain situations, I believe the aim is to reduce it to such a level (by defusing internal fears) the anxiety is no longer a problem and overwhelming.

There's a lot of relaxation techniques that can reduce anxiety as well, deep breathing, meditation, mindfulness etc.

P


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Well Yes and No. It can be defeated but it will always linger around in your life. It's just something you have to accept. Altho DP/DR can be done away permanently..cant say the same for anxiety but its jus that it doesnt affect us...even if it stays it will in very less amount...excuse my english


----------



## Nugget (Jan 12, 2010)

If you take out your amygdala you, biologically, won't be able to feel anxiety anymore. But in a reasonable way, I think it can be controlled. And as someone else mentioned, anxiety disorders I believe can be cured. However anxiety itself is part of human nature.


----------

